# AllowOverwrite...All vs Fileinfo



## bofh1337 (27. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Ich habe vor kurzen gelesen, das in der vhost-Konfig das "AlloOverwrite all" zu unsicher sein und durch "AllowOverwrite Fileinfo" ersetzt werden sollte, ein Hinweis darauf, was "Fileinfo" genau macht, konnte ich dummerweise nirgendwo finden, ich denke mir aber mal, das es nur das Umschreibt (bei statischen Links), was in der ".htaccess" angegeben wurde.

Ist das so richtig oder ist es eher gefährliches Halbwissen?

Hat jemand Infos über die Unterschiede zwischen "All" und "Fileinfo"?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2010)

Moin,

das hängt ganz von den Direktiven ab, welche du verwendest, pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.

Hier findest du die Apache-Direktiven:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/quickreference.html

Wenn du dort bei einer speziellen Direktive nachschaust, welche du nutzt, findest du da u.U. das Detail "Override".
Das sagt dir, was du bei AllowOver*ride* zulassen musst, um diese Direktive nutzen zu können.

Bei RewriteEngine bspw. "FileInfo".


----------

